# Linux unter Windows 8



## oldie55 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
bin mir nicht sicher ob das Thema schon mal behandelt wurde, aber es stellt mich aktuell doch vor einige Probleme.
Ziel ist es auf meinem Laptop (Acer Aspire E1-571) zunächst Windows 8 und ein "lauffähiges" Linux parallel zu betreiben.
Meine Internet-Recherche hat mich dann mehr verwirrt, als dass sie mit geholfen hätte.
Es beginnt mit dem "Windows 8 Schnellstart-Problem", dem folgt dann das Problem mit UEFI oder legacy bios, dann hätten
wir noch diverse Aussagen zu "nicht jedes Linux kann parallel zu Windows 8" betrieben werden.
Ich habe mir eine "bootfähige" CD sowie mit "Linux Live USB CREATOR" einen USB-Stick erstellt, beides wird von meinem Laptop konsequent ignoriert.
Die Schnellstart-Funktion habe ich deaktiviert, die Bootreihenfolge habe ich geändert, nur die Umschaltung von UEFI zu legacy bios habe ich noch nicht gewagt.
Leider bin ich nicht der "Profi" und werde es meinem Alter auch nicht mehr werden.
Daher nun zu meine Frage: 
Gibt es eine EINFACHE Anleitung oder kann mir einer von euch helfen meinen Laptop so einzurichten dass:
Windows 8 & Linux (eine aus eurer Sicht vernünftige Linux-Version) parallel betrieben werden kann oder
Eine aus eurer Sicht vernünftige Linux- Version als "stand alone" Betriebssystem installiert werden kann.

Gruß Oldie55


----------



## genodeftest (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi
schau mal unter ubuntuusers.de ins Wiki oder ins Forum, da gibt es Hilfe.


----------



## hendl (1. November 2013)

Hi
Um hier die beiden Betriebssysteme parallel betreiben zu müssen wirst du UEFI auf jeden Fall deaktivieren müssen, da ich noch keinen Linux Bootloader kenne der dies unterstützt. Ansonsten ist der einfachste Weg einfach Windows vorher zu installieren ohne UEFI und nachher deine Linux Distro. Bei dieser Reihenfolge erkennt nämlich grub oder so ziemlich jeder andere BootManager deine vorher installierte Windows Version und fügt sie automatisch hinzu. Falls allerdings keine andere Möglichkeit bleibt als Windows im UEFI Mode zu installieren musst du bei der Linuxinstallation in den Legacy Mode wechseln und es von da aus installieren. Hier ist allerdings jedes Mal ein Wechseln der Einstellungen im Bios notwendig wenn du von Windows zu Linux wechseln willst oder umgekehrt. 

Lg hendl


----------



## oldie55 (3. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
zunächst danke für die Antworten.
hendl und  ubuntuusers haben zumindest weitergeholfen.
Win 8 und eine Distro parallel macht aus meiner Perspektive wenig Sinn.
Die Startsequenz von Win8 verlängert sich ohne UEFI" da das System "tatsächlich" herunter fährt.
Jedesmal im Bootmanager zwischen "UEFI" und "legacy bios" zu wechseln war für mich nicht akzeptabel. Da ich ohnehin nicht besonders gut mit Win8 zurechtkomme, habe ich mich entschieden nun mit ubuntu als alleiniges Betriebssystem zu starten. Der erste Versuch mit kubuntu schlug allerdings fehl. Der zweite mit ubuntu war erfolgversprechender.
Da auch mein Drucker (Canon WLAN Multifunktionsgerät) problemlos erkannt und installiert wurde
werde ich zunächst auch bei ubuntu bleiben.

lg Oldie55


----------

